
On dependency squatter packages - steveklabnik
http://blog.npmjs.org/post/141985926180/our-response-to-dependency-squatter-packages
======
mumphster
The project mentioned in this post: [https://github.com/Ell/npm-gen-
all](https://github.com/Ell/npm-gen-all)

